
Ask HN: Non-Profit Grubhub - erdaniels
I was thinking today if it would be a good idea for the tech community to build out a non-profit version of a food delivery service for the sake of maximizing profits to restaurants and delivery folks in need during this crisis. The highest costs I imagine would be credit card processing and fraud. But with enough word of mouth and good will, I think this type of service could stay a float via donations&#x2F;sponsors and some minimal operating costs. Are there any HNers out there interested in pursuing something like this?
======
grizzles
I am. I'd like to help.

